
3D print FFF with AFP continuous fiber tape - ricfulop
https://www.desktopmetal.com/products/fiber/
======
ricfulop
Excited to launch DM Fiber today ️ Continuous carbon fiber AFP tapes. Twice as
strong as steel at 1/5 the weight. 2500 MPa Tensile strength and 160GPa
Modulus. Huge 20L print envelope. Finally a printer able to produce continuous
composite reinforcement or preforms with less than 1% porosity and up to 60%
fiber loading . The power of a multimillion dollar composite AFP system is now
available in your desktop!

~~~
ycnews
Will this work without ever being connected to a network?

~~~
ricfulop
You need internet but we have options for customers that need airgap or high
security

